# A smart phone from 1984?



## biffzinker (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## EarthDog (Aug 17, 2019)

Slaps knee.


----------



## biffzinker (Aug 17, 2019)

It has 1200 baud modem, telephone, contacts, calculator, calendar, and notes. The CPU is a AMD 8085 clone with 16KB of RAM and, data is stored on a micro cassette. 



			http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/8085/MANUF-AMD.html


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 17, 2019)

Not really a "phone" in the sense of a handset but an interesting PC in it's own right.


----------



## John Naylor (Aug 20, 2019)

Not really a portable phone.    The one that I could say was the 1st 'real" portable smart phone was the Treo line... still found the treo 650 my favorite... charged it every saturday


----------



## moproblems99 (Aug 20, 2019)

It ain't a portable phone unless it comes with a bag.  Preferably black, leather, and rectangularish.


----------



## biffzinker (Aug 20, 2019)

Hey now, I said it was a smart phone not a smartphone aka today's mobile.


----------



## phanbuey (Aug 20, 2019)

why does this look so familiar... i swear this was in sci fi movies.  i can totally see this in the first blade-runner somwhere.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 20, 2019)

Techmoan did a vid on this a few days ago but there are many older video's on this.









All so check this video


----------



## delshay (Nov 14, 2019)

Motorola Razr is back. This time with a foldable screen.

Google "Motorola Razr foldable"

& yes, I did own one of these phones from the past. I just love the way it fits into my pocket.


----------



## Vario (Nov 14, 2019)

delshay said:


> Motorola Razr is back. This time with a foldable screen.
> 
> Google "Motorola Razr foldable"
> 
> & yes, I did own one of these phones from the past. I just love the way it fits into my pocket.


I owned several around 2005-06.  One of the most unreliable phones but it was stylish.


----------



## 64K (Nov 14, 2019)

I remember those days. When I wanted a mobile phone back in 1983 the customer service rep wouldn't even tell me what the monthly cost was. He just looked at me and could tell that I couldn't afford it anyway. It was pretty expensive. Now you can buy a cheap cell phone for $20 at Walmart and get a years subscription for $80 if you don't use it much.

I don't know anyone that doesn't have a cell phone these days. Most people that I know don't even have a landline.


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 14, 2019)

Vario said:


> but it was stylish.



I also owned one back then and yes I agree.
Unfortunately I lost it.

This 2019 razr looks cool but how many times can you fold it before getting issues with the screen....


----------



## bug (Nov 14, 2019)

R-T-B said:


> Not really a "phone" in the sense of a handset but an interesting PC in it's own right.


It is a phone. That's is what "phone" meant back in 1984.


----------



## Vario (Nov 14, 2019)

bug said:


> It is a phone. That's is what "phone" meant back in 1984.


This type of phone that would have been useful for a high power Gordon Gecko Wallstreet job.


----------



## The Egg (Nov 14, 2019)

It's a phone, and it clearly has "smart" features.  I'd call that a smartphone.  Nobody said they had to necessarily be mobile.  Nice find.


----------



## 64K (Nov 14, 2019)

Cell phones in the 1980s:










We've come a long way since then.


----------



## potato580+ (Nov 14, 2019)

64K said:


> Cell phones in the 1980s:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i believe i own siniliar like that once, the huge erricson back in schoolday, i was proud abt mobile phone looks like walkitalk in shape of body, its so shameful if its compared to slim phone todays, anyway the most exicted smartphone era ive used is pda model, my favorite is o2 brand


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 14, 2019)

Mobile Phones used to come attached to a car


----------



## bug (Nov 14, 2019)

64K said:


> Cell phones in the 1980s:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Somewhat related, just this morning I was thinking how cool my first PC was (~1993) because it has 2MB RAM when 1MB was the standard, and the other day I installed my new 32GB kit. So yeah, technology has moved "a bit".



dorsetknob said:


> Mobile Phones used to come attached to a car


But the car was mobile, so it was all good.


----------



## John Naylor (Nov 14, 2019)

One of my early mobile phones looked much like the office desk [hone from the 70s ... coiled wire for hand piece, big black rectangular base ... after closing the bar  at one night, I wa scarrying the cash draw out to my car.  Opening the passenger car door and reaching inside to lay the draw down on seat, I saw movement behind me ... a tiire own then hit the door frame and I reacted by  hitting my assailant with the 5 pound phone.  Two girls sitting in a car in the parking lot called police and when they arrived, my assailant was recovering and trying to stand ... police told me to put my hands behind me so I could be cuffed.  The girls came over and explained what happened and I was let go.  But when that commercial from Sprint was aired with "Anti-theft protection with the guy throwing his modern smart phone at someone I took a lot of ribbing from folks who remembered the incident.

https://    www.youtube.com/watch?v=8N9gSS_HRcE


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 17, 2019)

bug said:


> It is a phone. That's is what "phone" meant back in 1984.





R-T-B said:


> in the sense of a handset


----------



## R0H1T (Nov 17, 2019)

I wonder if there was an equivalent for the telegram back in the day?


----------

